# Moving, Transporting frogs?



## D's Darts (Apr 8, 2009)

We are moving from Michigan to Wyoming in a uhaul and could really use some ideas on how to transport our frogs. 


Thanks!
D's Darts


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

if you can id recommend transporting them in their vivariums after removing anything that can ruff and tumble. just check up on them every once in a while to make sure the temps are ok.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

This came up recently in another thread and it was recommended that the cages be packed in the UHaul and the frogs be shipped. You could either leave them in Michigan and have a friend ship them to Wyoming once you arrive or you could ship them to Wyoming yourself and have a friend take care of them until you arrive. If you feel comfortable taking your frogs on the ride with you then I know that's also been done successfully .


----------



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

I just recently moved from Iowa to Mississippi with my three cobalts and their viv. Since it was freezing in Iowa, I packed the viv and insulated it for the plants and removed the frogs and placed each of them into a small rubbermaid container with moist paper towels and air holes. I then put these in a styrofoam cooler and used the viv gauge to constantly observe temp and humidity. The styrofoam cooler sat in the passengers seat during the drive and I could monitor the stats and control the temp by adjusting the cars heat. At the end of the first day they came with me into the hotel room where I gave them fresh air. After the two day move, they moved back into their viv and showed no sign of stress. In fact, I think I fed them later that day after the move and they were back to their gluttonous selves. Unfortunately, a couple of the plants didnt take the move so well.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> This came up recently in another thread and it was recommended that the cages be packed in the UHaul and the frogs be shipped. You could either leave them in Michigan and have a friend ship them to Wyoming once you arrive or you could ship them to Wyoming yourself and have a friend take care of them until you arrive. If you feel comfortable taking your frogs on the ride with you then I know that's also been done successfully .


Marina, i believe that the other situation was a move that was going to take multiple days on the road. if your driving it in just one day, i would recommend the frogs stay with you as you can better regulate their temps, and it'll be less stress on the frogs to stay in their vivs opposed to being shipped in a box that gets kicked around.


----------



## Beastials (May 20, 2008)

i use to take 8hour trips with my tincs all the time, I always put them in a smaller 10gallon tank, no backgrounds, lots of spagnum moss for vibration, and gave them a few familiar items. like coco hut and a small sunk in dish, and a one of their favorite hiding woods(pretty much a froglet setup). make sure everything is secured. You should assume that anything that can roll or fall, will. I always kept them in the cab inbetween the front seats for monitoring their health, and temp, and slowing down if i notice it getting too bumpy. keep a spray bottle handy of course. GL


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

I had moved with mine from Ohio to Calf, but I took them on the plane. each in its own deli cup in a small cooler.  that was fun at security. I would keep them with you and do the cooler setup.
I know there are breaders that drive all the time with lots for frogs. 

I would not leave them in the tank; I once move a tank accross town and a bump cracked the bottom out of it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Coleman cooler with a small hole drilled for a digital instant read thermometer (get one of the indoor outdoor ones with the long probe). Use 2 or 3 liter soda bottles filled with water of the temperature that you want to maintain in the rubbermaid as thermal mass to prevent temperature change and ideally keep it in the cab or car with you. 
Even trips of several days aren't much of a problem as long as the frogs are kept at the right temperature and dark (opening it a couple of times a day to change the bottles or to let air in is fine, just don't manipulate any more than necessary) as this will eliminate stress and the metabolism will be slower when kept calm and dark. The frogs can be packed in either deli containers or rubbermaid containers with some leaf litter on unbleached paper towels. The reason I suggest the towels is that they will hold the moisture and unlike other substrates not bounce around in transport or stick to the frogs (like sphagnum, peat or coco fiber). 


Ed


----------

